# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum > [Question] CEO  or MD?

## Blurock

Now that we have Companies and no longer cc's, which title would you assume; MD or CEO?

Would you put your qualifications on your business card?

----------


## Citizen X

I'm a worker bee, it's in my nature to serve not to lead! But since you've asked, CEO sounds nice on the tongue. No, I wouldn't put my qualifications on my card lest the front line staff have more qualifications than me!!!!

----------

roryf (26-Oct-12)

----------


## BusFact

I'm not big on titles, but to me MD (Managing Director) is the director who is in largely in charge of daily operations and where ultimate responsability for any issues lies. He should be initmately involved in the running of the company and may be the only director.  CEO (Chief executive officer) would IMHO refer to the most senior member on a board of directors, so would imply to me that its a bigger operation, with several directors. Otherwise roles and responsabilities are similar.

I also think MD is more a SA term with CEO more American in origin. Ultimately it doesn't really matter though.

If your qualifications are important for your clients, eg: Science or Engineering degrees when they are employing you for that role, then yes put them on. General business degrees such as BCom and MBA are not of specific interest to your clients so rather leave them off. Similarly, if you have a BSc Eng degree but you are selling T-shirt designs, then I see no point in having it there.

----------

RobynME (29-Jan-13)

----------


## Blurock

How much information goes onto your business card. Some business cards are so cluttered that you can hardly make out who you are dealing with.

----------


## IanF

> How much information goes onto your business card. Some business cards are so cluttered that you can hardly make out who you are dealing with.


A business card we just got, we didn't print it, had email, web address and phone number on one line. It is a struggle to read, so my tip is if you design your own business card print it out at the actual business card size and then proof it like that. If you want more information put it on the back.

----------

